# Manastash Metric Century - Saturday April 11



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

This week's forecast is calling for plenty of April Showers so head on over to the dry side of the state and join the Redmond Cycling Club and its Manastash Metric Century club ride. Join us for a breakfast fuel-up at the Snoqualmie Pass Pancake House at 8AM. From there, we'll drive some more before starting the Ellensburg and Cle Elum loop.

Guests are welcome - for more information, please check out the club ride page at: 

Manastash Metric Century

Thanks!


----------



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

And just like that... the ride has been cancelled due to snow that will be coming to the passes Friday evening and Saturday morning. Snow levels are dropping to 2,000' and 3-5" of snow are expected.

The next club is the following weekend - check out:
Wenatchee Sampler


----------

